# Anubius flower



## Buraco (May 5, 2006)

Hi, I just joined this site about 10 minutes ago and noticed the photo contest of anubius nana. I have 1 of anubius in my tank and a couple of weeks ago my angel fish spawned on one of the leaves. So I pulled the plant out and noticed that it had one of those flowers on it. I planted it back in the same spot but the flower broke off. I decided to stick it in the ground. Will it grow a new plant?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I doubt the flower stem will grow a new plant from it, but leave it there and see. It's not hurting anything.

Ben


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

To have a new plant from one flower is not possible. For getting new plants from anubias flowers, there is a long way to follow. First you will need more then one flower and they should be out of the water. Then you can touch these flowers to each other for helping them to grow seeds. It can not happen by itself as in nature because there is no way of transfering polens by means of wind, bugs, etc. Then if you are lucky you may have seeds growing from the flower. This is common for most of the flowers of our plants. But for anubias species it is slower and harder to achieve.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I think that the anubias spadix can be self-pollinating and there may be no need for any other extra male flowers around. 

I have not encountered any report that the submerged anubias flowers produced seeds as a result of pollination. This is most probably because of the structure of the spadix. Male flowers are on the top and the females are at the bottom. Pollens produced by the male flowers are light weight and the chance for them to pollinate the female flowers at the bottom is not likely. But for the emerged spadix there is a chance for the pollens to drop down and pollinate the female flowers.


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

How about Aponegeton? I have two plants that have been flowering (emerged) for the last 5 weeks continously and have hand pollenated them (nothing yet). Sterile, m/f flowers, ...??? needing a little info.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Male and female organs of aponogeton flower are scattered all around the spadix. The emerged male organs become mature from the bottom section of the spadix (As far as I remember). As the time passes the upper section organs become mature. So it may be important to hand pollinate the female organs twice in a day, in the morning and in the evening.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

For apon flowers, I collect them alltogether as a bunch very tight to each other (actualy all flowers are constantly in touch with each other) and shake them a few times every day. In a week time seeds start to appear and fall down to the gravel. This way I have lots and lots of new plants and my friends and LFS are glad for this.


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Guys....

WIll let you know within a few weeks if anything happens.
Do these plants flower once a year or continously if conditions are ripe?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Once, one of my crispus had given 3 times in one month. It must be dependent upon how well the bulb was fed.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

My apons flowers every week sometimes more frequently and continuously troughout the year but I have a very rich water column and good lighting.


----------

